# Dry firing question?



## Sportdog7

I think dry firing a new pistol helps the shooter develop better trigger control and muscle memory it also helps break in the trigger parts and take off the rough edges. I had a Ruger and used snap caps, but that was a striker fired gun I was told I didn't even need to use them but wanted to be safe. Is the trigger system on the CZ-75BD durable enough for dry firing? Using a snap cap means working the slide every trigger squeeze when using the single action mode. Is there any other option for dry firing. Sure don't want to break anything!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Use snap caps.
They're cheap insurance.

Use magazines full of 'em.
Think of each slide-rack as clearance-drill practice.


----------



## Sportdog7

I was hoping to use something other than snap caps, after a while they fatigue and have to be thrown out. But if that's the only option then that's what I'll get.


----------



## Bhoffman

Go to the range and use live ammo.

That is what the gun was designed to do.


----------



## Sportdog7

Live ammo is not cheap! Don't get me wrong I just want to break in the trigger assembly, and really learn the characteristics of the trigger the CZ has. It's a new gun so for me dry firing is something I can do at home, the cost in minimal and it wont bother the neighbors!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dry-fire practice with snap caps is the very best way to learn, and to practice, trigger control and maintaining a sight picture all the way through a trigger press.

If you use the half-plastic, half-brass snap caps, they will all eventually fail. Still, they're cheap insurance.

All-aluminum snap caps made by A-Zoom are just about indestructible, and still inexpensive enough to be called "cheap insurance."
To see 'em, click on: A-Zoom Snap Caps, no other snap caps are more precise or rugged


----------



## millsriver

Use the snap caps. They are cheaper than live ammo and a lot cheaper than paying a gunsmith to rebuild your firearm. When I was much younger, I once heard a saying about a "man that took extra long steps to save his $10 shoes and ripped his $20 pants".


----------



## Sportdog7

Okay it sounds like snap caps may be the best option. I thought about those tiny gaskets used in water pipes in the home, maybe I can find one just small enough to fit over the area the hammer drops on to block the blow on the firing pin. Don't know if it will work but its worth a try. That way I wont have to work the slide just pull back the hammer.


----------



## AdamSmith

This question keeps coming up over and over.

You should practice in front of the mirror with snap caps inside the gun.

You should practice at the range with live ammo.


----------



## Sportdog7

I'm still going to try to find a rubber gasket, I think it will work. If not snap caps will be the way to go.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I am unfamiliar with your pistol, but...

Since its hammer is accessible, why do you think that you have to rack the slide to make a practice single-action trigger-press?
Why don't you just use your weak-hand thumb to cock the hammer for each press?

Do you believe that a snap cap can only accept one hammer fall at a time?
Snap caps can accept repeated hammer falls, one right after another.

You don't need to hunt for an obscure or unavailable rubber washer.
Just cut a rectangular piece of plastic, rubber, or leather that just fits (snugly) into the space into which the hammer falls.
It will cushion the hammer blow and protect the pistol's parts.


----------



## Sportdog7

I'll give it a try...Thanks


----------



## Scott9mm

Actually, while it's OK to dry fire most center-fire pistols but the older CZ75 will be damaged by repeated dry fire. Those had a single roll pin that stopped forward motion of the firing pin and that roll pin would eventually break. Later CZ75 models (and probably yours) used a double roll pin (one inside the other) that is said to handle dry fire OK. 

I prefer Tipton snap caps. I also think dry-fire practice is good training. Laserlyte makes a laser trainer (looks like a snap cap without extraction rim) that lets you see your impact point and also if the gun moves as you press the trigger.

Like Steve said, no need to rack the slide, just cock the hammer.


----------



## Cait43

A-Zoom Snap Caps
Amazon.com: a zoom 9mm snap caps


----------



## Sportdog7

Got back from Home Depot after finding my snap caps!! These are just a faucet gasket, the size I have is #78 O-ring its small enough to be inserted back where the back of the firing pin is exposed on the CZ-75, just pull back the slide to fully cock the pistol and insert the o-ring over the exposed firing pin. Now all I have to do is pull the trigger, or pull back the hammer for S.A.. This o-ring will prevent the hammer from ever contacting the firing pin. Cost the package was 2.27 for 10 o-rings, what's nice is the hammer never impacts the firing pin!! Just remember to remove it before you go to the range. I like the fact I never have to contend with trying to catch the snap cap when the pistol is cycled, and I've saved a few bucks. I took a few pictures but I don't know how to put them on the site, is there a tutorial that explains it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Post your pictures to Photobucket. Then post the appropriate link to your post in the thread on the forum.

Photobucket: Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing

(If you are directed to my account, that's OK. Look at my pics, if you want. Then exit my account and start your own.)


----------



## Sportdog7

Well I'll try but I'm not a fan of photobucket, or maybe its not a fan of me is a better way to put it. I tried to use it a few years back and for me it was headaches.


----------



## Sportdog7

Okay lets see if this works these are the O-rings and here's a pic of where the O-rings are placed. Ok I have no idea of how to transfer the photo's I downloaded on photobucket to the site. Does this site explain how to transfer pics from photobucket?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Each picture has a unique "address," which you can copy from Photobucket's display of it, and which you then paste into your text to be posted right here.
Try cutting-and-pasting each kind of "address," and see what happens.


----------



## Sportdog7

Lets see if this works...CZ-75BDPolice018_zps22045d2b

and...CZ-75BDPolice016_zpsdd7b53d9


----------



## Sportdog7

Well I tried but that's all that happened. I see know "address" on photobucket.


----------



## Bhoffman

The address on Photo bucket is on the right hand side when in Photo bucket under "Link and Share this Photo" i.e. Just click on DIRECT. It should be something like this http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c225/barry_hoffman/DSC00097_zps608de68f.jpg

Then in this fourm, compose your text and click on the "Insert Image" icon on the menu bar just above the text box. Then paste the link in the popup or just use CONTROL_V


----------



## Sportdog7

Sorry but this is a big P.I.A. I see nothing on my photobucket page on the right that says "Link and Share this Photo". I give up why not PM me and I'll email them to you and you can post the pic's up?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

On Photobucket's page, at the right side of each photo page on your screen, below the advertisement, is a large box that is headed, *Links to share this photo*.
The linking possibilities begin with "EMail & IM." At the bottom of the list of linking possibilities is "IMG."
Click on the "IMG" or within the box to its right, and the box will briefly flash yellow and say "copied."
Now go to the thread, make a post, and paste ("Control-V" probably) into it. The linking code will "magically" appear within brackets:[]
Post your post. Look at it. The code, or a description of the photo, should be there. Click on it, to verify that it works.


----------



## Sportdog7

Okay one more time here are the pic's ...I hope! don54302's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Sportdog7

Okay maybe this will work...


----------



## Sportdog7

ast try

...


----------



## Sportdog7

Okay I think it worked. Let me know


----------



## Bhoffman

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag402/don54302/CZ-75BDPolice016_zpsdd7b53d9.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag402/don54302/CZ-75BDPolice018_zps22045d2b.jpg


----------



## Bhoffman




----------



## Sportdog7

Nice to see the pic's finally made it here...As you can see by the 1st photo the O-ring prevents the hammer from striking the firing pin. I think the O-ring will work very well and be durable...But only time will tell.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

As long as the O-ring stays in place, and as long as you remember to remove it when you load-up for serious social occasions, your idea will work quite well indeed.

Thanks for keeping on trying to post those pictures!


----------



## Bhoffman

Sportdog7 said:


> Nice to see the pic's finally made it here...As you can see by the 1st photo the O-ring prevents the hammer from striking the firing pin. I think the O-ring will work very well and be durable...But only time will tell.


The pics didn't "make it" there.

I put them there.


----------



## Sportdog7

And I thank you for putting them up. This is one of the very few sites I've been a member of that require the poster to go to another source just to post up a pic. Why make it so hard to be a member of this forum? I understood back years ago when the technology was new and you had to do a lot of work a rounds. Look there's no doubt the info here is great as long as your not trying to post a pic. Why not have a sticky up that really explains what needs to be done to post a pic.? Seriously the last time I had to use photobucket to post a pic was 8yrs ago. Then as now it was a nightmare, in futility and for me a P.I.A.! Don't make it so damn hard to be a member. Why can't you post photo's here like 99% of the other gun & hunting sites do? Again thanks Bhoffman for posting up my pics.


----------



## boatdoc173

@sportdog--why ar e you racking the slide each time ? only striker fired guns require a partially rack to be ready to fire--and even then the snap cap remains in place--not ejected

if you want to use single action, pull back the hammer--if not leave it down (DA)_ the snap cap is already in place unless you eject it

if I am wrong --let me know--when I dry fire a hammer fired gun--I just pull the trigger -- if I want SA--I pull back the hammer--enjoy you r practice


----------



## Smitty79

I do about 2000 dry fire trigger pulls a week on a CZ. About 400 of them actually drop the hammer. The rest are meant to simulate transitions for competition practice.

The conventional wisdom is that none of the firing pin blocker models (Denoted by the "B" in "75BD") are good to dry fire a lot.

If you replace the firing pin retaining pin with part number 61100 on this page cajungunworks, you are good to go. I still use the o-ring. But It's not a carry/night stand gun that sees this level of beating.


----------

